# Port Cover



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Just bought a 3.5 inch 870 sps super magnum. Nice gun. It has a port cover that's spring activated. I'm no gunsmith. I'm wondering what its function is. The 3 inch 870 doesn't have it.


----------

